# OTChX



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey and I begin our charge for a Canadian OTChX this weekend. This involves qualifying in 5 trials in both open and utility. As I have never entered him in both open and utility on the same day, except in matches, this should be interesting. It is a busy trial with 3 rings running at once, which should be a good challenge for my ADD boy. :crossfing


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

What an exciting time! Good luck! (Although u probably don't need it)


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Summer's Mom said:


> What an exciting time! Good luck! (Although u probably don't need it)



I ALWAYS need luck! I never know which dog will come into the ring with me...my HIT guy or my "perhaps I'll check out the table steward for treats" guy!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow! Good luck!! Are you signed up for runs in all of the trials?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we have to do it 10 times for our UDX....I know how hard it is!!! Best of luck to you, you'll do just fine!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed for you .. Best of luck and remember......breathe..and have fun!
Michelle and Titan!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! Crossing fingers over here for you!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you all! My coach approached us at class tonight to caution me not to be "discouraged" if we didn't double Q--it is hard, especially for a "green" dog. For me, after our recent Canadian OTCh and HIT, all of this is just gravy and for fun! As a Novice A handler, I never, ever thought that we would get this far. Casey is such a good, honest worker. He is not (usually) flashy, but always puts in a good effort and wants to please me. I could not ask for any more from him.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone...we had a very quiet evening-before-a-trial...I have learned that my guy needs to rest up and go light on breakfast for a good day! I feel so "unnervous"! It seems that everything since our UD title has been gravy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Good Luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Alas, no double Q's, and I was in dire straights of even getting 1 today. We NQ'd in Utility...article...then in Open...broad jump...then in Open....broad jump and got our Q in UTILITY (hooray), but even that was "iffy". We had a great judge who gave us a break. On our first go out for the directed jumping, someone flashed a camera several times near the ring and screamed something. Casey was obviously distracted, and the judge told us to do it again (Nice, nice judge!) The exercise got a perfect score. No OTChX Q, but more experience is always a good thing. (Plus we won $25 for highest score from our training hall!)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry you didn't get your QQ but a Q in Utility is always a good thing  And the prize money must come in handy


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Sorry you didn't get your QQ but a Q in Utility is always a good thing  And the prize money must come in handy


Yes, at least our Q run was paid for!!
This could be an expensive proposition at this rate. Good thing we are still having a great time.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> This could be an expensive proposition at this rate. Good thing we are still having a great time.


HA! I don't want to think about how many thousands of dollars went into obtaining Conner's UDX. And entry fees are the cheapest part of it!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Just reviewed the CKC rule book and was pleasantly surprised to discover that MOTCh points (40 required, 15 open, 15 utility, 10 either) can be earned while working on the OTChX! We have 7 now, just in utility, since earning our UD. We also have earned our required HIC. Just need to get the rest of the OTCh points and the double Qs! Will take awhile, but we are still having fun!


----------

